# Cuban pouter



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

these are two female cuban pouter. in spanish known as "palomas de romo o ladronas" down here in miami these are very popular and cost around $100-300 or sometimes even more. i hope you like them.


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

the purpose of painting their wings is to make them recognizable when they are working in the air


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Cannibal pigeons :O?


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

lol. no Cuban from Cuba...illegally people bring eggs from Cuba and the birds born here


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful birds,


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Milo33,
I have 2 cock Buchone from a Cuban friend of mine in our race club. I have a slate that can really drive the the hens and a black cock that is a little mellow but was tested down in Miami before I got him. I have a pic in my album titled birds. Love watching them work a bird into the trap. It's just as exciting as watching the race birds coming in.
Logangrmnr


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

what are they for? show? flight or what?


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

here in miami we have a competition where we show them but their main purpose is to fly and try to bring other pigeons to their house.

soon im going to upload a video of them flying 

thank you


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

beautiful birds , love all types of theif pouters .


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

very much like horseman pouters there probally cousins


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

maybe....they are a mix of others pigeons


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

the head looks simular to a jiennense ....... 
Does anyone have any history on this breed ?


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

i read somewhere that lots of thief pouters are crosses that have been perfected but aren't standardized


----------

